# Strangly deformed beardie for sale



## spongebob (Aug 18, 2011)

I've been offered this for $100! What do you think?


----------



## centro (Aug 18, 2011)

thats great!


----------



## dihsmaj (Aug 18, 2011)

Is that even an agamid?


----------



## Kelly86 (Aug 18, 2011)

oh my goodness, thats different lol id buy it if it eats properly and is healthy. i love strange things though, what a cutie


----------



## MathewB (Aug 18, 2011)

*vomits explosively over keyboard*THE ******* IS THAT?!?


----------



## cypptrkk90 (Aug 18, 2011)

my mind = scrambled eggs. 

its like a beardie cross frilly cross ring tail possum 


edit: troll


----------



## RSPcrazy (Aug 18, 2011)

Looks fake.


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Aug 18, 2011)

there no way this is real


----------



## MathewB (Aug 18, 2011)

xDragonx said:


> there no way this is real


Maybe it's like that fish from the Simpsons.....oh wait


----------



## dihsmaj (Aug 18, 2011)

Looks shopped, I can tell by the pixels and by having seen quite a few shops in my time.


----------



## nagini-baby (Aug 18, 2011)

photoshop???


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 18, 2011)

Can you give me Photoshop lessons, too?


----------



## spongebob (Aug 18, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> Is that even an agamid?



Yes it is and it's real


----------



## K3nny (Aug 18, 2011)

sooo... radioactive compound + agamid = no godzilla? disappointed.


----------



## saximus (Aug 18, 2011)

I know what it is! I know what it is! All you mongoloids calling Bob a troll and saying it's shopped need to learn some manners 



Snakeluvver3 said:


> Looks shopped, I can tell by the pixels and by having seen quite a few shops in my time.


lol in your time hey? Obviously a wealth of knowledge after 13 years


----------



## GeneticProject (Aug 18, 2011)

Exotic alert ;-)


----------



## mysnakesau (Aug 18, 2011)

Hahahaa, poor bugger. I love ugly animals just because they need someone to love them


----------



## kawasakirider (Aug 18, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> Looks shopped, I can tell by the pixels and by having seen quite a few shops *in my time*.



Can't use that until you're a crippled pensioner.


----------



## alrightknight (Aug 18, 2011)

saximus said:


> I know what it is! I know what it is! All you mongoloids calling Bob a troll and saying it's shopped need to learn some manners
> 
> 
> lol in your time hey? Obviously a wealth of knowledge after 13 years




They do say kids are maturing faster these days haha. I mean im 19 and referring to someone only 6 years younger then me as a kid.


----------



## dihsmaj (Aug 18, 2011)

saximus said:


> I know what it is! I know what it is! All you mongoloids calling Bob a troll and saying it's shopped need to learn some manners
> 
> 
> lol in your time hey? Obviously a wealth of knowledge after 13 years


Whatever, I shall leave you be, I know much more about shops than you do, because I've seen quite a few of them.


----------



## saximus (Aug 18, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> Whatever, I shall leave you be, I know much more about shops than you do, because I've seen quite a few of them.


Except of course, that you got it wrong on this one...


----------



## kawasakirider (Aug 18, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> Whatever, I shall leave you be, I know much more about shops than you do, because I've seen quite a few of them.



Just because you have laid your adolescent eyes upon a photo shop or two, doesn't mean others haven't.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 18, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> Whatever, I shall leave you be, I know much more about shops than you do, because I've seen quite a few of them.


I'm sorry, I am fully trained in photoshop and use it frequently and can usually pick a shop a mile away and I have taken this image into CS5 and upped the res and searched for mistakes and I can't find any so if it is shopped it is a pretty good job, and I am a lot older than you and have been using photoshop since way before it had a CS arttached to it's name.


----------



## spongebob (Aug 18, 2011)

Now now settle down....

It's real, it's strange and it's a wonder to behold....I just wanted to share. And yes I have been offered this mystical agarmid (in bulk even!) but I wont get them as I dont want to end up on Border Security!


----------



## viciousred (Aug 18, 2011)

View attachment 214311
...................... its on a stamp lol


----------



## dihsmaj (Aug 18, 2011)

You mustn't know what I'm referring to.
Anyway, that is a cool lizard. Where's it from?


----------



## saximus (Aug 18, 2011)

Haha Bob that was a tricky one but your other one I still have no idea about


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 18, 2011)

OMG i want one! Shame it's not a morph of beardie lol


----------



## spongebob (Aug 18, 2011)

Pity there are not many stamp collectors here..


----------



## RSPcrazy (Aug 18, 2011)

Ok.....so if it is real, what is it?


----------



## Aimees_Dragon (Aug 18, 2011)

So WHAT THE HELL????? Is it real or isn't it?????


----------



## snake_freak (Aug 18, 2011)

Phrynocephalus mystaceus


----------



## spongebob (Aug 18, 2011)

snake_freak said:


> Phrynocephalus mystaceus



Bingo!!

mystaceus = moustache


----------



## Sel (Aug 18, 2011)

spongebob said:


> Now now settle down....
> 
> It's real, it's strange and it's a wonder to behold....I just wanted to share. And yes I have been offered this mystical agarmid (in bulk even!) but I wont get them as I dont want to end up on Border Security!



Awww go on... they are the best ones!


----------



## spongebob (Aug 18, 2011)

spongebob said:


> Bingo!!
> 
> mystaceus = moustache



oh and by the way I've been offered them at USA$75 each for bulk orders of 50 or more but you will have to deal with a comapny in the Ukraine.


----------



## saximus (Aug 18, 2011)

Sounds totally legit...


----------



## Wookie (Aug 18, 2011)

Can somebody say blade II


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 18, 2011)

Just had a read up, they are pretty cool looking lizards.


----------



## Renenet (Aug 18, 2011)

That is another great lizard.



saximus said:


> Sounds totally legit...



Of course it is! We're talking about the Ukraine, not Nigeria...


----------



## RSPcrazy (Aug 18, 2011)

Interesting name "Toad-headed Agama". Freaky looking things. They would be a very cool reptile to own.


----------



## saximus (Aug 18, 2011)

The only problem is that I am assuming this is a thread display. So you'd have to be a pretty poor owner to see it in this pose on a regular basis


----------



## snake_freak (Aug 18, 2011)

Iran has some freaky looking herps would love to see these guys and Pseudocerastes urarachnoides in the wild... probably not the safest herping spot around though.


----------



## MathewB (Aug 18, 2011)

It kinda reminds me of a Predator. What does this thing eat? Little children?


----------



## Nighthawk (Aug 19, 2011)

MathewB said:


> It kinda reminds me of a Predator. What does this thing eat? Little children?



Don't be ridiculous. It eats souls and green jelly-beans.


----------



## Jesse_H (Aug 19, 2011)

Fake, shopped. End of discussion. Nice shop, none the less.... But fake.


----------



## vampstorso (Aug 19, 2011)

Jesse_H said:


> Fake, shopped. End of discussion. Nice shop, none the less.... But fake.



think you needa read the whole thread lol


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 19, 2011)

Jesse_H said:


> Fake, shopped. End of discussion. Nice shop, none the less.... But fake.


Phrynocephalus mystaceus - Google is your friend


----------



## saximus (Aug 19, 2011)

I think he/she is just being facetious


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 19, 2011)

maybe, haha


----------



## Australis (Aug 19, 2011)

Phrynocephalus mystaceus.avi - YouTube


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 19, 2011)

Wow - I stand corrected. I thought you were just really gifted with the computer. That is a weird creature.


----------



## spongebob (Aug 19, 2011)

pythonmum said:


> Wow - I stand corrected. I thought you were just really gifted with the computer. That is a weird creature.



Reality is stranger than fantasy


----------



## turtle (Aug 19, 2011)

Yeah a friend of mine did a huge study on these awesome lizards. They are everywhere in the Ukraine. Dan


----------



## feathergrass (Aug 19, 2011)

awesome!!

that is so cute
i want one or two or three or four!...and i dont care if they eat small children ( i know some that could be feed to it) or souls and green jellybeans! 
reminds me of blade trinity and predator and another one i cant seem to put my finger on but even reading up on it they are lovely to look at "


----------



## Eddie2257 (Aug 19, 2011)

i think it looks awesome id keep one. why dont zoos or parks keep things like this?


----------



## veenarm (Aug 19, 2011)

reminds of those bad guys from blade 3...


----------



## ianinoz (Aug 19, 2011)

One strange looking lizard.

Aren't exotic lizards strickly taboo here in Oz ? Getting the lizard would be an expensive process and a long one from what I''ve read.

Gotta protect our native lizards. Could import exotic herb deseases and if they get loose might be a desaster (like the cane toads or maybe cause a mass extinction of our wonderful native herps).

I'd be cautious of anyone from selling stuff based in any of the old USSR republics, plenty of crooks there.


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 19, 2011)

ianinoz said:


> One strange looking lizard.
> 
> Aren't exotic lizards strickly taboo here in Oz ? Getting the lizard would be an expensive process and a long one from what I''ve read.
> 
> ...



Always one that spoils the fun!


----------



## D3pro (Aug 19, 2011)

Awww... I came in to late... I wanted to pay out the expert photoshoppers lol...



Jay84 said:


> Always one that spoils the fun!



Yes.... there are alot of party poopers in this hobby 

This also is real


----------



## Jesse_H (Aug 19, 2011)

Wow! Apologies to OP, I do like being educated! Amazing footage! In my defence, it's not a beardie as discussed, and this site does have more than it's share of BS artists lol! Great species, very impressed....


----------



## alrightknight (Aug 19, 2011)

These wouldnt happen to be the result of the Chernobyl nuclear incident would it? haha


----------



## lilmissrazz (Aug 19, 2011)

... want ...


----------



## Nighthawk (Aug 19, 2011)

@ lilmissrazz: I don't think your link worked. The words 'epic' and 'fail' come to mind 
Oh yeah, and tl;dr.


----------



## Gibblore (Aug 19, 2011)

Australis said:


> Phrynocephalus mystaceus.avi - YouTube



Seen this one whislt looking at yours. Another cowboy bearded agama vs snake - YouTube


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 19, 2011)

D3pro - you have to make the wings bigger to support such a huge body, but nice integration of wings.


----------



## spongebob (Aug 19, 2011)

turtle said:


> Yeah a friend of mine did a huge study on these awesome lizards. They are everywhere in the Ukraine. Dan



While the company offering them is based in Ukraine I dont think these lizards are found there naturally. I have no intention of buying them by the way.


----------



## Freeloader (Aug 19, 2011)

For a minute there Bob i thought you had been into the drug cabinet.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Aug 19, 2011)

So there were mutants after cheynoble!!

Will


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Aug 30, 2011)

Haha that's an amazing lizard...I think they would be so cool, and if they eat children i'll feed my brothers to him!!!


----------

